# New England Breeder Advice



## McIntoshMom (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

I'm new to the forum and have been searching and reading through many of the threads here and have found them very helpful so far.  

We're in our early stages of breeder research for a GSD puppy and feeling a tad overwhelmed by the amount of breeders just in the New England area. The options are (seemingly lol) endless. 

A bit of background on myself and family; Two adults and no children in our household (for at least another 3 years). A dog 'friendly/savvy' cat and two mix breed dogs. 

Our 35b mutt Boots is 9, registered with TDI and actively visiting a local library once a month. He is a pretty mellow dog, food motivated and easy to train. He has always been very easy. 

Our other dog is half white shepherd, a rescue and 2 1/2. McIntosh is extremely intelligent wonderful dog, though less social then we would perhaps like. Despite great efforts to socialize him as a puppy his personality is more aloof then welcoming and takes a good deal of warming up before trusting strangers. Nose work has done wonders for his confidence and nerves! And he loves it. 

We love doing things with our dogs, and finding activities that they also love. We think a GSD would fit in well with our family. Though the difference between working lines and show lines, titled parents vs not titled... German imports or american bred... wow it is not easy! 

We have yet to speak with any breeders, and hoping to narrow down the list before reaching out to them. I am hoping that if any members have experience with any of the breeders listed please reply! or PM me. Thank you so much for reading and replying!


Currently look at the following breeders, 

Ryanhaus Kennel - HOME
German Shepherd breeder - gretchanya-
VON DEN BROOKFIELDS - Home
Olympia Kennels
Knob Hill Kennels - Facebook  (no website or info on individual breeding dogs) 

Any other suggests are more them welcomed, especially if you have positive experience with the breeders and dogs. We are up to any breeder within driving distance (6hrs from MA), as we would rather not have a puppy shipped. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There is a post that I will find here it is Making Recommendations about evaluating and understanding recommendations that people give. Then you also need to evaluate on your own if you like the way the breeder deals with their dogs for their lifetime - there are some good role models on this board. 








I am always looking at different rescue sites and had been on gsrne.org earlier and saw this baby there. 

I would be looking for a female regardless.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

During my search I looked at several NE breeders. I talked to Ryanhaus and felt the breeder was trustworthy and would have got a puppy from them, but the timing was not right. Ultimately I went with another breeder much farther away. I would consider Ryanhaus again.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

that rescue is gorgeous


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, I was in the same position you are about 10 months ago. I did a fair amount of research, got recommendations from people on this board, and eventually ended up with a list of 4-5 breeders I was interested in. In addition to Olympia and Ryanhaus, which you already have on your list, I either spoke with or exchanged e-mails with the owners of Von hena C, Abby Kennels and Kavallerie (working line) and Traumhoff (show line). I'd suggest you at least visit their websites to see if you like the descriptions of their breeding programs and goals. Once you've narrowed your list down to a couple of breeders there really is no substitute for actually visiting the kennels themselves, speaking with the breeders and having a chance to meet the parents of your potential puppy. 

I ended up getting a puppy from Olympia kennels who is now almost 9 months old; and would be happy to answer any questions you might have about the pluses and minuses of my dog.

I also had several lengthy conversations with the owner of Ryanhaus kennels, who I was very impressed with, but have not met any of their dogs.

It might be helpful to other posters on this board (and potential breeders) if you could describe what you are looking for in a GSD. You mentioned doing nosework with one of your other dogs, would you want to do nosework with your GSD? Obedience? Schutzhund? Are you looking for a dog with strong prey drive - which might produce problems even if your cat is dog savvy? Do both of you work and would you plan on leaving your dog at home alone for 8-10 hrs a day? What kind of activity level can you tolerate from your dog? Some GSD's (including mine) need a lot of exercise every day and can have trouble settling down in the house.

Also, be aware that introducing an active (and mouthy) puppy into an existing multi-dog household can sometimes be challenging. (Ask me how I know ) You mentioned at least one of your dogs can be nervy with strangers. How is he with other dogs? Also I notice that you currently have two male dogs. That being the case, I think it might be best if you new puppy was female.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the rescue being gorgeous, if that was a "male", I'd be seriously going for 'him'


----------



## McIntoshMom (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for the feedback and advice! I was also advised to look at von Hena-c, and have been looking at their site, videos and searching the net for their dogs. 



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I am always looking at different rescue sites and had been on gsrne.org earlier and saw this baby there.
> 
> I would be looking for a female regardless.


I love my two rescues, and would certainly rescue again in the future! I absolutely love mix breeds lol. There are a few reasons why we are looking at a breeder rather then a rescue, the main being our 2yr old male. We are looking for a confident dog, genetically sound with understanding of parent's temperaments and experiences. We want to have a better understanding of what we -might- be getting with temperament, and a person we can fall back on with years of experience raising their dogs. Of course, a puppy is always a mystery! But we want a puppy with a long background. Unlike our experience in rescues, that have always have unknown backgrounds. Just our current situation with our current dogs!  



eddie1976E said:


> During my search I looked at several NE breeders. I talked to Ryanhaus and felt the breeder was trustworthy and would have got a puppy from them, but the timing was not right. Ultimately I went with another breeder much farther away. I would consider Ryanhaus again.


Thanks for the advice!! I'm definitely looking them over again!



John C. said:


> Hi, I was in the same position you are about 10 months ago. I did a fair amount of research, got recommendations from people on this board, and eventually ended up with a list of 4-5 breeders I was interested in. In addition to Olympia and Ryanhaus, which you already have on your list, I either spoke with or exchanged e-mails with the owners of Von hena C, Abby Kennels and Kavallerie (working line) and Traumhoff (show line). I'd suggest you at least visit their websites to see if you like the descriptions of their breeding programs and goals. Once you've narrowed your list down to a couple of breeders there really is no substitute for actually visiting the kennels themselves, speaking with the breeders and having a chance to meet the parents of your potential puppy.
> 
> I ended up getting a puppy from Olympia kennels who is now almost 9 months old; and would be happy to answer any questions you might have about the pluses and minuses of my dog.
> 
> ...



Thanks John! I find the dogs at Olympia to be absolutely beautiful, as I'm sure your puppy is! When my search comes to it I will definitely be PM'ing you for info on him! Thank you for that! 

As stated above I was lead to Hena-c and reading through their site really like their dogs. I totally agree, I don't think we're going to know for sure who we'll seriously consider until we go and meet the people and the dogs! 

As for what we're looking for in our future dog, its pretty simple as well as complex. We're looking for a family dog that is easy to train, enjoys being outside with us on hikes and on our apple orchard (about 20 acres). We have a large fences in yard as well that we enjoy almost all year round, if there isn't 2 feet of snow! Sorta loving this winter so far. We enjoy the dog park on occasion and both our dogs enjoy the company of other dogs, family's as well as at the park. Yes, we are looking for a female to add to our pack. Our shy-guy does very well with other dogs, thriving with confident dogs. We want a play-mate for him, as our older dog does not play very often. Though they get along wonderfully! 

We both work 8 hr days, work days start at 5:30, morning walk and then I'm at work for 7. I'm home at 3 and am home for the night! My spouse is gone longer because of the commute. The house and work on just minutes away, about 3, and so afternoon visits are never and issue. Work is flexible until a puppy can manage the day in the crate. I usually spend and hour in the afternoon outside with the dogs. My spouse also has the opportunity to take a dog to work with her, usually Mac. Weekends are almost always at home, or at the lake and with the dogs! We love to bring them anywhere and everywhere we can. 

Both our current dogs have high prey drive, managed very well in the house with the cat. Gates. Crates. Leashes and lines. And so much redirecting! Another reason we want to get a puppy, to teach from an early age that the cat is not a toy. Though she doesn't put up with much BS lol! But we would like have a medium-drive dog, not one bred with the hopes of having a very high prey drive. We want a dog that can be around other animals, and be managed. 

I know that I want to pursue TDI certification with our next dog, if their personality is right. I believe that is my ultimate goal after a future puppy matures (a lot) Not all dogs are meant for it of course, but if she is a candidate then thats what we would go for! Obedience is something that we have truly enjoyed with Mac, and we would pursue it with our next dog as well. Before Mac it was always something I did on my own, but when we got him we started classes from day one (10 weeks) and didn't stop! We would not pursue Schutzhund, the interest is just not there, but obedience is something that we are looking forward to doing with our next dog. If Nose-work wasn't Mac's love we were going to start Rally.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a 14 month old dog from Von Den Brookfields. He's a great pup,very friendly,black/tan and red. Very people social,great temperament,slightly sensitive to correction,average intelligence,very playful. I would go back to Bev for another pup in a minute.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That's a great pic!


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

I wouldn't hesitate to get a pup from Pam at Von Hena C. Nice dogs, nice people!


----------



## KelP (Jul 3, 2014)

I was looking at mostly the same breeders as you, and I have decided to go with Hena-C as well! I'm hoping to pick the puppy up in about 7 weeks. Did you make your final decision? I'm curious if we'd be getting from the same litter


----------



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

2nd this. Couldn't be happier with Bev's dog.



lrodptl said:


> I have a 14 month old dog from Von Den Brookfields. He's a great pup,very friendly,black/tan and red. Very people social,great temperament,slightly sensitive to correction,average intelligence,very playful. I would go back to Bev for another pup in a minute.


----------

